

Early Windows 8 Adoption 5X Slower than Windows 7 - mtgx
http://www.datamation.com/news/early-windows-8-adoption-5x-slower-than-windows-7.html

======
pedalpete
I think the Vista effect needs to be considered here. The bad feelings toward
Vista would have driven many people to upgrade to 7 which was seen as a
saviour at the time.

Now, 7 is still a great operating system, and with 8, people are being asked
to make a fairly significant adjustment to what they are used to.

I upgraded my 7 machine to 8 last week, and absolutely love it! I suspect as
positive reviews come out, and people become more comfortable with the idea of
touch on their laptop screen, adoption of windows 8 will be strong. But I
suspect a tepid response will last for another month or so.

